# Feeder Fish?



## Matthew Colella (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey guys an' gals, does anyone know if tegus could eat feeder fish? (guppies, goldfish, minnows etc.)


----------



## marydd (Apr 6, 2014)

I have read you are not supposed to give them feeder fish because of the chemicals on them from the water.


----------



## Matthew Colella (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Michael Soto (Apr 8, 2014)

just buy a couple female and male guppies, put them in a 10 gal tank and let them make u feeder fish. Guppies breed like crazy.


----------



## got11 (May 1, 2014)

OR you can pick up some marbled crayfish and breed them. you pick up five and let them breed. you'lle have about three hundred in a few months


----------



## marydd (May 2, 2014)

I have never heard of them eating marble crayfish. Can you keep them in one of this small desk tanks? That would be worth checking out if they didnt need much space or upkeep.


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

Guppies would probably be better suited to the small tank. Crayfish are quite dirty and need a plant or animal's poop to eat!


----------



## marydd (May 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

